# The Witcher: Netflix grenzt Release-Zeitraum der Serie ein



## PCGH-Redaktion (17. April 2019)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *The Witcher: Netflix grenzt Release-Zeitraum der Serie ein*

						Die derzeit noch in Arbeit befindliche Serienadaption der Bücher um den Hexer Geralt von Riva mit Schauspieler Henry Cavill in der Hauptrolle war bisher nur allgemein für 2019 angekündigt, doch jetzt hat Netflix den Release-Zeitraum auf die letzten drei Monate des laufenden Jahres eingegrenzt.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *The Witcher: Netflix grenzt Release-Zeitraum der Serie ein*


----------



## CvBuron (17. April 2019)

Bitte, bitte, verk*ckt das nicht. Mehr gibt es da nicht zu sagen


----------



## slasher (18. April 2019)

Ich persönlich bin da etwas auf das Charakterdesign der Spiele festgefahren, die bisher vorgestellten Schauspieler sehen völlig anders aus.
Ich weiß nicht ob beim Großteil der Zuschauer das so gut ankommt. Ich vermute, dass die wenigsten die nur die Bücher kennen (Ich persönlich kenne keins davon).
Aber mal schauen.


----------



## P2063 (18. April 2019)

CvBuron schrieb:


> Bitte, bitte, verk*ckt das nicht. Mehr gibt es da nicht zu sagen



zu spät, haben sie schon mir der Wahl von Superman als Geralt. Er kann noch so großer Witcher Fan sein, ich nehm diesem geleckten typen die Rolle einfach nicht ab.


----------



## empy (18. April 2019)

P2063 schrieb:


> zu spät, haben sie schon mir der Wahl von Superman als Geralt. Er kann noch so großer Witcher Fan sein, ich nehm diesem geleckten typen die Rolle einfach nicht ab.



Vielleicht ist es ja ein Vorteil, wenn man die Fließbandcomicverfilmungen nicht gesehen hat.


----------

